# Trump Campaign Raises Record $125 Million



## SG854 (Oct 3, 2019)

Donald Trump, very hated guy, but smashes Obama’s record, more then doubling it.

So how did a very hated guy with Impeachment talk going on right now who apparently is doing poorly in Polling numbers do this? Is there an unaccounted for support not in data? 

And what does this mean, bad news or good depending on your political affiliation?
https://www.google.com/amp/s/abcnew...ign-rnc-raise-record-125-million-3rd-65991516
https://www.google.com/amp/s/abcnew...ign-rnc-raise-record-125-million-3rd-65991516


----------



## chrisrlink (Oct 3, 2019)

watch it go to his legal battle it's gonna get messy(er)


----------



## Taleweaver (Oct 3, 2019)

SG854 said:


> So how did a very hated guy with Impeachment talk going on right now who apparently is doing poorly in Polling numbers do this? Is there an unaccounted for support not in data?


My guess is that the rich elite is all too happy with their tax cuts.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 3, 2019)

I think all the people who are vocal about politics mostly are against Trump, that's what you see on the internet. But the majority remains clueless and either doesn't care or has enough trust in him, you don't hear from this majority much.


----------



## chrisrlink (Oct 3, 2019)

I'll literally laugh my ass off come 1/11 he if leaves the WH....in handcuffs


----------



## morvoran (Oct 3, 2019)

chrisrlink said:


> I'll literally laugh my ass off come 1/11 he if leaves the WH....in handcuffs


Only way he's leaving office in handcuffs is if the loser Demonrats in the House make it illegal to win so much.  Trump 2020 - Oh, it's going to happen!!!

I hope the Demonrats keep up this impeachment BS as it's only making Trump's 2020 win more of a reality.  Every time someone mentions impeachment, Trump gets another million in donations.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Taleweaver said:


> My guess is that the rich elite is all too happy with their tax cuts.


Yeah, because the rich elites waste their time making thousands of donations under $200.

*Trump campaign's small-dollar donations surge, marking major shift for GOP*

The Republican Party has long been panned by its detractors as the party of big money and big donors -- but donation patterns have changed measurably under President Trump, a Fox News analysis of campaign finance data shows.

Sixty-one percent of money raised directly by the Trump campaign this election cycle came from small donors (donations under $200), according to Federal Election Commission figures.


----------



## chrisrlink (Oct 3, 2019)

i'm sure there is no statue of limitations of some of the said crimes so even in 2024 i'm sure durring those 4 years they will even get a hold on his irs records and i wouldn't be supprised if tax fraud would be charged the minute he leaves office he cant stay in office forever (legally) so ether way he's gonig to prison wether 2020 or 2024


----------



## Xzi (Oct 3, 2019)

At this point I wouldn't be at all surprised to find out he's been torpedoing his own chances of winning on purpose so that he can pocket the donations from all these rubes.  To that same end, I'm sure he'll be spending as little of this money as possible on the actual campaign.


----------



## morvoran (Oct 3, 2019)

chrisrlink said:


> i'm sure there is no statue of limitations of some of the said crimes so even in 2024 i'm sure durring those 4 years they will even get a hold on his irs records and i wouldn't be supprised if tax fraud would be charged the minute he leaves office he cant stay in office forever (legally) so ether way he's gonig to prison wether 2020 or 2024


. Are you talking about the Clintons, the Bidens, or Adam Schiff?  It's so hard to keep track of which corrupt Democrat is in the news on a daily basis.



Xzi said:


> At this point I wouldn't be at all surprised to find out he's been torpedoing his own chances of winning on purpose so that he can pocket the donations from all these rubes. To that same end, I'm sure he'll be spending as little of this money as possible on the actual campaign.


I never heard of torpedoing yourself to make your chances of winning increase.  Will Trump ever stop findings ways to amaze us?  I think not.  Also, he doesn't need to spend any of his campaign funds as the Democrats are using their funds and promises of socialism to campaign for him to win in 2020.


----------



## Xzi (Oct 3, 2019)

morvoran said:


> I never heard of torpedoing yourself to make your chances of winning increase.


He said, as Trump's approval rating continued to fall and support for impeachment continued to rise.


----------



## morvoran (Oct 3, 2019)

Xzi said:


> He said, as Trump's approval rating continued to fall


 you're still not looking at those untrustworthy polls again, are you?



Xzi said:


> support for impeachment continued to rise.


 Hey, if his donations increase the more impeachment support increases, why not go for it?  It's not like he committed any crimes that would give a case for impeachment (unless you listen to Adam Schiff and his made up transcripts and coached whistle blowers whose complaint form he filled out).


----------



## RationalityIsLost101 (Oct 3, 2019)

SG854 said:


> Donald Trump, very hated guy, but smashes Obama’s record, more then doubling it.
> 
> So how did a very hated guy with Impeachment talk going on right now who apparently is doing poorly in Polling numbers do this? Is there an unaccounted for support not in data?
> 
> ...




Does anyone have on hand what the combined efforts of the democratic primary are in Q3? I found this in an image search on NYT but its behind a subscription. So I'm not going to bother linking the site. I couldn't find anything on Biden or Warren Q3. I guess I can link their Q2...

$21.5 million - Biden Q2

$19.1 million - Warren Q2.









Also isn't that RNC and Trump. So is that for every congressional and Trump? Anyone have more information?

If Q2 biden and Warren were similar to Q3 and you add all the other Q3 raising of the candidates listed above we are at 114.7 million. This isn't that big of a gap. I'll keep an eye out for the official Q3 for other candidates.


----------



## canelodirecto (Oct 3, 2019)

Well when you have been fund raising since the second he got "" quote on quote elected mainly so he can escape legal litigation against him for all the elegal things his done so far not to mention been in the pocket of russians and every special interest known to man; he should have been at 300 million by now, so ill give him a very underwhelming performance scire so far


----------



## chrisrlink (Oct 3, 2019)

for him to throw out the word treason makes him a damn hypocrite (since he did threatened and probably inspired his base to start a civil war if removed that IS TREASON by definition of the US constitution it states *Treason* against the *United States*,* shall consist only in levying War against them *, or in adhering to their Enemies, giving them Aid and Comfort. No Person shall be convicted of *Treason* unless on the Testimony of two Witnesses to the same overt Act, or on Confession in open Court. and note Twitter gave him lots of witnesses not just two but thousands

also



Whoever, owing allegiance to the United States, levies war against them or adheres to their enemies, giving them aid and comfort within the United States or elsewhere, *is guilty of treason and shall suffer death*, *or shall be imprisoned not less than five years and fined under this title but not less than $10,000; and shall be incapable of holding any office under the United States. *so it's not looking good for trump after he's out of office he should keep his fat mouth shut sometimes or to conciquences could be dire including death row


----------



## morvoran (Oct 4, 2019)

chrisrlink said:


> for him to throw out the word treason makes him a damn hypocrite (since he did threatened and probably inspired his base to start a civil war if removed that IS TREASON by definition of the US constitution it states *Treason* against the *United States*,* shall consist only in levying War against them *, or in adhering to their Enemies, giving them Aid and Comfort. No Person shall be convicted of *Treason* unless on the Testimony of two Witnesses to the same overt Act, or on Confession in open Court. and note Twitter gave him lots of witnesses not just two but thousands
> 
> also
> 
> ...


As the commander in chief, Trump has the obligation of any enlisted service member such as stated in the oath, "I, _____, do solemnly swear (or affirm) that I will support and defend the Constitution of the United States *against all enemies*, foreign and *domestic;"*

No greater enemies to our constitution than the treasonous Democrats in Congress, those running for president that want to take away our 2nd amendment rights and make us a socialist country, or the lying lame stream media.


----------



## chrisrlink (Oct 4, 2019)

your hopelessly brainwashed i'm sorry as for me don't agree with either sides policies (fyi i voted for Gary Johnson (I) in 2016 I'm only voting D this year to get him out of office nothing more nothing less not only to see that belligerent oaf in  orange but i saw what he's doing to this country the numer of hate crimes (real hate crimes) doubled since 2016 he tariffed  the EU an ally Canada also an ally prices of goods are skyrocketing if you call that progress then your a bigger idiot then i thought, just be glad electronics like switch iphone android mac etc) hasn't or barely increased in price


----------



## RationalityIsLost101 (Oct 4, 2019)

morvoran said:


> As the commander in chief, Trump has the obligation of any enlisted service member such as stated in the oath, "I, _____, do solemnly swear (or affirm) that I will support and defend the Constitution of the United States *against all enemies*, foreign and *domestic;"*
> 
> No greater enemies to our constitution than the treasonous Democrats in the House or the lying lame stream media.



Woah there, that's a strong projection. How about we stick to things that are rooted in reality. No service member is going to go against their own government or their people. Trump is a president, one of many. He has his era and another will come in his place. I understand many just finally started 'following politics' for the first time in their lives but our republic isn't going to just implode because someone tweets out 'coup' and 'treason'. No matter how infantile it may seem on a global view.

I know this seems like a good game of football and we can hold up our signs of our favorite team but this is just a blip in history. In a couple of weeks republicans will make their decision to stand for or against Trump's actions. 

Democrats and republicans will then hold elections. Pendulum will swing back and forth because ultimately America is like a teenager riddled with identity issues.

If you have actual friends and family that have served overseas take some time to talk to them. This is a really out of touch comment to make on their behalf. I'm not seeking to belittle or admonish but to assist you to look broader than the immediate here and now.


----------



## morvoran (Oct 4, 2019)

RationalityIsLost101 said:


> Woah there, that's a strong projection. How about we stick to things that are rooted in reality. No service member is going to go against their own government or their people. Trump is a president, one of many. He has his era and another will come in his place. I understand many just finally started 'following politics' for the first time in their lives but our republic isn't going to just implode because someone tweets out 'coup' and 'treason'. No matter how infantile it may seem on a global view.
> 
> I know this seems like a good game of football and we can hold up our signs of our favorite team but this is just a blip in history. In a couple of weeks republicans will make their decision to stand for or against Trump's actions.
> 
> ...


 What?  Maybe, you should try not looking at things so broadly as you didn't seem to understand where I was coming from or where I was going.  I must say that you chose your user name well.


----------



## chrisrlink (Oct 4, 2019)

whatever this site was better off before a political board was added, at least it stayed gaming related any political news i mean


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Oct 4, 2019)

morvoran said:


> What?  Maybe, you should try not looking at things so broadly as you didn't seem to understand where I was coming from or where I was going.  I must say that you chose your user name well.



And I'm sure your avatar is the spitting image of yourself, Bubba.


----------



## morvoran (Oct 4, 2019)

chrisrlink said:


> whatever this site was better off before a political board was added, at least it stayed gaming related any political news i mean


. Like the saying goes,"if you can't handle the heat, stay out of the kitchen".  Maybe change your site settings to hide this section from your view, so you can have your "safe space" back.  Just a suggestion.



D34DL1N3R said:


> And I'm sure your avatar is the spitting image of yourself, Bubba.


. Yeah, I look just like a cartoon black guy.  Pfff, whatever.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Oct 4, 2019)

morvoran said:


> . Like the saying goes,"if you can't handle the heat, stay out of the kitchen".  Maybe change your site settings to hide this section from your view, so you can have your "safe space" back.  Just a suggestion.
> 
> . Yeah, I look just like a cartoon black guy.  Pfff, whatever.



I don't see race in that image. I see inbred Trumpbilly. Shrug.


----------



## RationalityIsLost101 (Oct 4, 2019)

morvoran said:


> What?  Maybe, you should try not looking at things so broadly as you didn't seem to understand where I was coming from or where I was going.  I must say that you chose your user name well.



I stand by what I said. I only ask that you listen to some wisdom in regards to what you are saying. I raised a well mannered point about the following:



morvoran said:


> As the commander in chief, Trump has the obligation of any enlisted service member such as stated in the oath, "I, _____, do solemnly swear (or affirm) that I will support and defend the Constitution of the United States *against all enemies*, foreign and *domestic;"*



You are using this oath that service members take and saying to take action against those who you disagree with politically.

Because what you just edited your post to after I raised my point to:



morvoran said:


> No greater enemies to our constitution than the treasonous Democrats in Congress, those running for president that want to take away our 2nd amendment rights and make us a socialist country, or the lying lame stream media.



This shows you are definitely misaligned to think that oath is to be used against those who are running for public office. If America votes them in and then they all gather enough votes to abolish the 2nd amendment, well that is the will of the people. Do I agree with it? No. Is that what Beto or any other democrat's true position? (I'm presuming that's whom you are referencing) No. I'm not having a gun control debate here and I'm not going to have you steer the conversation away from what you did. You used the oath of service inappropriately and I think it's something that someone who speaks with other service members who served overseas would think twice about doing so in such a cavalier manner. This is advice from someone that's been around. Take it or leave it. Improve yourself or don't.

Just to be clear I'm not speaking out of partisan motives, I've said the same to democrats who were protesting after 2016 election. If we end up removing electoral college after 2020 then we do so democratically via legislation. Vote in congressional leaders that will seek to change that if it's important enough.


----------



## morvoran (Oct 4, 2019)

D34DL1N3R said:


> I don't see race in that image. I see inbred Trumpbilly. Shrug.


. Hmm, I thought my avatar was of JLP, not a mirror.  Let me change it back



RationalityIsLost101 said:


> This shows you are definitely misaligned to think that oath is to be used against those who are running for public office.


 Wow, just because somebody runs for office doesn't make them immune from committing crimes. That's a Democrat tactic they are trying to use to prevent the Republicans from investigating their corruption.  

Why do you think Killary Clinton is, conveniently, looking into running again?  She can just say Trump is colluding with other countries to attack an opponent once the GOP starts looking into her again.  

I'm not falling for it.  Good try.


----------



## RationalityIsLost101 (Oct 4, 2019)

morvoran said:


> . Hmm, I thought my avatar was of JLP, not a mirror.  Let me change it back
> 
> Wow, just because somebody runs for office doesn't make them immune from committing crimes. That's a Democrat tactic they are trying to use to prevent the Republicans from investigating their corruption.
> 
> ...



I'm not saying that anyone is above the law. We discussed this in great length in a previous thread. I suggest you return to it if you think Trump used the correct channels to investigate a political rival. The fact that you stopped discussing there is enough of a concession for me to pursue this no further, especially on this thread.

 Also, this is about campaign finances. Stay on topic please. And for the love of all that is holy: Hillary Clinton is not running in 2020. Unless she does a public announcement, let's not quote steve fucking banon as a legit source when he's drumming up fundraising for Trump. 

(see how I tied it back to campaign fundraising? let's try that shall we - now I'm admonishing you, only for not entertaining an on topic discussion with actual fruitful discussion - However, if you just want to yell in a vacuum with more nonsense I'll give your childish behavior no further attention.)


----------



## morvoran (Oct 4, 2019)

RationalityIsLost101 said:


> (see how I tied it back to campaign fundraising? let's try that shall we - now I'm admonishing you, only for not entertaining an on topic discussion with actual fruitful discussion - However, if you just want to yell in a vacuum with more nonsense I'll give your childish behavior no further attention.)


 Campaign finance- who's yelling?- campaign finance - my childish behavior? -campaign finance- what are you talking about?  Just because you add two words to your reply doesn't make it on topic. -campaign finance-.


----------



## billapong (Oct 4, 2019)

I just donated $25 and figured I'd let you all know. I smile every time a Liberal is outraged. You know who I'll be voting for in 2020!


----------



## canelodirecto (Oct 4, 2019)

The irony of it all is all the dum asses that are donating to his campaing are paying to get raped in the A-hole once the disaster that the orange menace is creating in the economy when it finally blows up. Then you'll see them begging to find a job while Trump enjoys a stay at one of his hotels off shore enjoying all the money he stole and made while being a fake president


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Oct 4, 2019)

SG854 said:


> Donald Trump, very hated guy, but smashes Obama’s record, more then doubling it.
> 
> So how did a very hated guy with Impeachment talk going on right now who apparently is doing poorly in Polling numbers do this? Is there an unaccounted for support not in data?
> 
> ...



It just means corporations and special interests are all in and are gonna make it rain for him. go figure.

Also while money does play a role it may not mean a political win in the long run. Jeb bush spent mad money last time around and did not do well all around. Time will tell.



billapong said:


> I just donated $25 and figured I'd let you all know. I smile every time a Liberal is outraged. You know who I'll be voting for in 2020!



why would that bother anyone? its your money. *tongue in cheek* why dont you donate more? That will really show us.


----------



## SG854 (Oct 4, 2019)

Taleweaver said:


> My guess is that the rich elite is all too happy with their tax cuts.


A lot of his donations are also coming from people that are fighting against impeachment. Impeachment talk has got his base riled up.

There are many studies that the president that raises the most money are ones that win elections. Noam Chomsky has many talks about this.
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...ter-in-elections-this-chart-says-youre-wrong/

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



WD_GASTER2 said:


> It just means corporations and special interests are all in and are gonna make it rain for him. go figure.
> 
> Also while money does play a role it may not mean a political win in the long run. Jeb bush spent mad money last time around and did not do well all around. Time will tell.
> 
> ...


About from what I'm getting a little over 90% of the time. Jeb Bush must've been in the less then 10%.


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Oct 4, 2019)

SG854 said:


> A lot of his donations are also coming from people that are fighting against impeachment. Impeachment talk has got his base riled up.
> 
> There are many studies that the president that raises the most money are ones that win elections. Noam Chomsky has many talks about this.
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...ter-in-elections-this-chart-says-youre-wrong/



True but a breakdown of where the money is coming from would be better information.

Again I am not too worried about the money spent. There already some billionaires that have gone on record that have pledged warchests to the campaigning of whoever ends up being the democratic nominee as well. Add to the fact that if the democrats get a populist as a final candidate you will see their personal amounts raised as well. Remember whats the point of throwing money at this time if you dont know who your guy/gal is going to be? As a matter of fact this may be one of the campaigns with the most money spent in history. Citizens united. YAY!*

*sarcasm for any incoming Maroon.


----------



## SG854 (Oct 4, 2019)

WD_GASTER2 said:


> True but a breakdown of where the money is coming from would be better information.


Maybe but would it really matter in the end? Its overall who makes the most regard less of who it came from. Rich people can buy their presidents in.
Democrat donations are too spread out, there's so many candidates, this might be a negative for them in a who can raise the most contest.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



WD_GASTER2 said:


> Again I am not too worried about the money spent. There already some billionaires that have gone on record that have pledged warchests to the campaigning of whoever ends up being the democratic nominee as well. Add to the fact that if the democrats get a populist as a final candidate you will see their personal amounts raised as well. Remember whats the point of throwing money at this time if you dont know who your guy/gal is going to be? As a matter of fact this may be one of the campaigns with the most money spent in history. Citizens united. YAY!*
> 
> *sarcasm for any incoming Maroon.


Most likely Biden is their Democrat of choice for who they will donate too. Other anti establishment candidates not so much.


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Oct 4, 2019)

for a clearer picture:

https://www.dcreport.org/2019/09/13/democrats-amass-a-300-million-war-chest-to-fight-each-other/

300 millions among all the candidates and thats just round 1. once the nominee goes in expect the amounts to go nuts (for both sides, really)

Also Bidens numbers are slipping. We may get Warren. (I am a Bernie guy, but at this point its early to know anyways)

P.S. thank you for the honest discourse, @SG854 this is a breath of fresh air in comparison to as the discussions as of late.


----------



## SG854 (Oct 4, 2019)

WD_GASTER2 said:


> for a clearer picture:
> 
> https://www.dcreport.org/2019/09/13/democrats-amass-a-300-million-war-chest-to-fight-each-other/
> 
> ...


Numbers are always slipping.

All I know is next election is going to be Ape Shit. All this build up and boom.


----------



## RationalityIsLost101 (Oct 6, 2019)

RationalityIsLost101 said:


> Does anyone have on hand what the combined efforts of the democratic primary are in Q3? I found this in an image search on NYT but its behind a subscription. So I'm not going to bother linking the site. I couldn't find anything on Biden or Warren Q3. I guess I can link their Q2...
> 
> $21.5 million - Biden Q2
> 
> ...



I intended to update this when I found out the Q3 numbers to Biden and Warren

Biden -   Q2 = 21.5      
             Q3=  15.2
Warren - Q2 = 19.1      
             Q3=  24.6

It looks like Biden has tapped out on his high dollar donors. He might get a small upswell in donations due to current press coverage but it could be argued that this publicity is more harmful than good.

EDIT: Yesterday I tried to edit this on my phone and the changes must never have saved. Anyways info is available for those who are interested.


----------



## J-Machine (Oct 7, 2019)

all those small donations are proof of Argumentum ad populum in the polls. tbf the left had been very systematic in attacking those outside their group so of course the majority of right leaning people are gonna shut up and hide their views and wait till its time to vote to privately share their view. It's also why we get baiters like moron voran thriving on social media.

those on the left did this and they should feel ashamed of being such hateful man children but i guess the backfire effect is karma enough to show hate isn't gonna make you win.


----------



## Taleweaver (Oct 11, 2019)

I... Don't really know how to bring it without sounding like a whiny leftist, but meh... 

Ahem... Sounds like you'll need to subtract about 325,000 dollars of that amount because it came  from foreign influence.

Yeah... GG, guys. I knew that if I made a pun about it earlier, I'd get even more miles, and equally even more Republicans would insist that such a thing would never happen. 
... But here we are : your fucking president has learned NOTHING from the Mueller investigation. How does it feel, eh? Trump flat out sells the US presidency for the highest bidder (because unfortunately @SG854 is all too right : money buys presidencies because there's always some dumbasses that vote based on commercials rather than the news.


----------

